# planetinverts.com ( was 'Do not buy....')



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello. I was recently involved in a purchase transaction with Planetinverts.com. If you are interested in the experience I had, rather than provide a second hand account of the transaction here, I would be more than happy to forward the actual email thread of the transaction to you for your review.

If interested, please send me a private message through aquaticplantcentral with your email address.

Thanks.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*

He has 3 posts. Please read this thread from another forum unrelated to me. You will then understand what I experienced and who he is.

http://www.aquaboards.com/viewtopic.php?pid=20006


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*

Forum #3 for this....

invertedclack has had his say here, Wood has replied....let's keep the remainder of this 'discussion' to e-mails/pm's please


----------



## aley1511 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

I was looking to buy some green and yellow shrimp from his planetinverts store. I asked him when he would have more in stock and he said in 4-5 weeks and that if I sent him the money right then he would give me a $10 discount. I sent him the $80 in good faith thinking I would receive my shrimp. Well it is now June and I made the purchase in March and have still not received my shrimp or the refund he promised. I have continuously tried to contact him via email and on this site but he either doesn't respond or makes empty promises. Beware Ryan Wood is a thief.


----------



## aley1511 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

I am now hearing that he has already been booted from other forums for stealing from buyers as well.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

I ordered and received a shipment of snails from him last week. Everything went well and shipped fast.


----------



## aley1511 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

Wood is a liar and a thief he still has not refunded my money. How long can it take? I've waited 3 months for what I ordered and he still can not give me a refund which takes seconds. He is a thief and a liar. Buy from him at your own risk and if he doesn't ship your order within a month file a dispute with paypal immediately otherwise he will steal your money like he did me and countless others.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

shush shush, communitcation is the key. probably was some sort of miscommunication


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

Any update on this?


----------



## marufovega (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

i recently ordered five zig-zag nerite snails from him. i got them in less than a week. unfortunately, five were DOA and the sixth(extra) died the next day. i emailed him and he has replied(fairly promptly). he's going to send me some more next week.

marufovega


----------



## aley1511 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

Money has been received. I wish I didn't have to post my complaints here but you have to understand that after waiting for 3 months and not receiving my order what am I suppose to think when I was promised a shipment that never arrived. I apologize for the earlier comments but I had no other option.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

wanted to bump this....

Yea this was a bad one on me (not the only).

Live and learn for me. Definitely was not trying to rip anyone off. I am running things differently now so time will tell.....

sorry for the trouble this caused you aley.


----------



## pealow (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

Just wanted to add that although originally delayed I got my zebra nerites alive and well. Also got some horned snails and I think a MTS that is now a few MTS's. And to compensate for my wait Ryan sent me a bag of baby tigers for free!

Paula


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

I preordered CRS from him back in january and still have not received them. I also got some tiger shrimp that had cherries and a snowball shrimp mixed in with the order. I'm sure his recent family problems has something to do with him not answering my emails because he's given good service until now. On top of that his PM box is filled(undoubtedly because of recent events)so all I can do is wait


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

What I did not mention earlier is that Ryan offered me a refund, offered to replace the CRS with Sulawesi shrimp of my choice, and even extra Sulawesi shrimp at a discounted price. He always responded to emails with lightning speed and gave excellent customer service. I did not mean to question his integrity, I was merely worried that something bad happened to him.

Apologies Ryan,
Brad


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

Today is day 71 since I sent Planet Inverts $400 USD. I have not received anything yet. I am patiently waiting for my refund.


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*

bump

There is the real truth..........then there is what Ryan wants you to believe.


----------



## KajukiKing (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

I also ordered some shrimp from him back in May. He said he was going to ship them several times but they did not arrive. Im currently waiting for a refund he said he would do by yesterday.

edit: He has very good prices and is nice but has to work on customer service. I do plan on ordering from him when he gets all the backorders straightened out


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

Ditto here, but you wont get a refund, I will post my issues with him in a separate thread.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*

OK, for the record:

Here in the US Store Review forum, members are free to express any complaint or sentiment. Please keep it clean, keep it factual, and remember that one side of an argument is never the whole story. Inflammatory statements that are later proven to be untruthful will result in a permanent ban from the forum.

Please also remember that most forum members grow quickly weary of endless episodes of dragging someone through the mud, warranted or not.


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*

Bryce,
I think the amount of $$ lost to this seller is extravagantly high. I appreciate your moderation of this thread, its just that there are a lot of us upset and dont want others falling into the same trap.

Personally, I am out over $200.00 and thats a chunk for a hobbyist.

Ryan was banned at at least one other forum for this type of behavior.

There are always 2 sides to a story, but this is more of a habit with this seller than is not.

His defense in this thread was to point to some off topic thread to disparage the OP.

I hope you understand and I appreciate the time you spend moderating the forums here.

chaz


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*



chaznsc said:


> Bryce,
> I think the amount of $$ lost to this seller is extravagantly high. I appreciate your moderation of this thread, its just that there are a lot of us upset and dont want others falling into the same trap.
> 
> Personally, I am out over $200.00 and thats a chunk for a hobbyist.
> ...


Chaz a.k.a. Charles H. you and I have spoken today as a matter of fact.

You sent me $200 for Sulawesi Shrimp. Red Goldflake and Harlequin. Yes it took me a very long time to send but eventually I did.

Please state exactly your gripe. You received the shrimp with 2 DOA. I sent extras to compensate for any possible DOA. You claim that after 2 days all of yours have died. I explained that it is undoubtedly something you did wrong in your tank.

I quarantined and acclimated the Sulawesi Shrimp for over 2 weeks before shipping them out. There have been a lot of people that have received their Harlequin, Red Goldflake, Dark Maroon, and other species that have not had a loss since receiving them over two weeks ago. I will now begin to email them all and ask them to post their real experience in this exact thread to prove that I am not lying. The quarantine/acclimation was very beneficial.

Once again I apologize for taking a while to send them out but please do not start bashing me because they all died in your tank within 2 days. That is something wrong on your end, not mine.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*



chaznsc said:


> Ditto here, but you wont get a refund, I will post my issues with him in a separate thread.


They will get their refund. Read my reply in the other thread. Do not start to bash me because you killed the shrimp within 2 days in your tank.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*



KajukiKing said:


> I also ordered some shrimp from him back in May. He said he was going to ship them several times but they did not arrive. Im currently waiting for a refund he said he would do by yesterday.
> 
> edit: He has very good prices and is nice but has to work on customer service. I do plan on ordering from him when he gets all the backorders straightened out


I will send your money shortly.


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*

I will explain in a separate thread, however, since you state extras were sent, you didnt even cover the order, much less any extras. The GF's were nearly DOA, and 3 didnt survive the night. The others died a slow death. My water conditions are great, my other shrimp seem very happy.

You took a while? is 5 months an acceptable period of time? For me it is not, and while I asked for a refund, you snuck an order out and shipped to the wrong address, which got them delayed.

I have bashed you not, and wont. You have not, however, lived up to your end of the deal. That story needs to be told.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*



screename said:


> Today is day 71 since I sent Planet Inverts $400 USD. I have not received anything yet. I am patiently waiting for my refund.


Vanson, we have spoken. I have emailed you and we are working it out as you know. Please don't make it seem as if I am completely dodging you.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*



chaznsc said:


> I will explain in a separate thread, however, since you state extras were sent, you didnt even cover the order, much less any extras. The GF's were nearly DOA, and 2 didnt surveive the night.
> 
> You took a while? is 5 months an acceptable period of time? For me it is not, and while I asked for a refund, you snuck an order out and shipped to the wrong address, which got them delayed.
> 
> I have bashed you not, and wont. You have not, however, lived up to your end of the deal. That story needs to be told.


I admitted it took a while. I did not try to "sneak" anything out. I will have the customers who's shrimp are doing fine post here. Some are international shipments which took 3 days during shipping.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*



invertedclack said:


> bump
> 
> There is the real truth..........then there is what Ryan wants you to believe.


Anyone out there must absolutely read this thread ( http://www.aquaboards.com/viewtopic.php?pid=20006 ) to fully understand who this person is and what he is capable of. Invertedclack's real name is John Mottram from Oregon. He is an attorney. http://www.osbar.org/members/display.asp?b=973456&s=1

It is over 3 pages explaining a sellers experience with "invertedclack" in a non-transaction on aquabid. The sale never even occurred but you must read the correspondence sent by him to the seller. Now imagine actually selling something to this person and you will understand the person I dealt with.

Please read this thread once again: http://www.aquaboards.com/viewtopic.php?pid=20006

I had nothing to do with that thread or transaction. That is the truth from another party unrelated to me.


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*

Ryan,

While others want to feel sorry for you, I cannot. The situation at the aquaboards was a very unfortunate one. I did make some mistakes and so did the other party. Out of respect to them, I will not share their information. I am not perfect.

The more concerning issue is why you choose not to discuss my transaction with you. I think it is obvious why you don't. And I think that hits home to a lot of people who have tried to do business with you.

Even more concerning than that is why you choose to file a fraudulent complaint with my governing agency, the Oregon State Bar. Despite the fact it was immediately dismissed, I know why you did it and others should know as well. I was one of the first, if not the first, to finally take you on in a public forum to expose your manipulation and lies. Someone had to do it. Even though I have risked permanent bans and your attempts to undermine my reputation, the members of this forum deserve to know how you do business and the levels of conduct you will lower yourself to.

As recently as today, I have been contacted by three new people whos money you have taken. That is right, just TODAY. I am truly thankful that APC has allowed this post to stay up. The activities you have engaged in are not accidents or mistakes, but rather intentional and calculated decisions. Those who have done business with you know this. Those who have not yet done business with you need to know it.

I am ALWAYS available to discuss this matter and answer any and all questions via PM or my email of [email protected]. My story is an open book and I will do my absolute best to address any concerns about me or my situation that I can.

Thank you APC and the members of this forum for allowing me to be heard.

John Mottram


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*

I understand that there are a number of people that feel that Ryan Wood treated them unfairly. For the record, Ryan is no longer a sponsor here. APC is an open forum, meaning that this is a place for people to openly discuss issues pertaining to the hobby.

Our role is NOT to mediate in buyer/seller disputes. I recommend that people who feel that they've been treated unfairly to contact the seller, work something out, obtain legal counsel, or keep it to themselves. People are welcome to express frustration and warn others, but please realize that airing dirty laundry usually accomplishes nothing more than making everyone nauseated. The APC staff is growing quite weary of this whole issue. It detracts from our attention to more worthwhile endeavors.

Keep it factual, dispassionate, and clean. Mudslinging can get out of hand real quickly.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*

Mudslinging can get out of had really quickly but lets take a tally of what is owed to each one of us. I'll start the list:

$580.00

As far as contacting the seller it is no good as I've been promised a refund for over the last month and a half and have yet to see it. So lets start a tally on what Ryan owes. Would be interested in seeing what everyone else has heard as well as I have 90+ e-mails from the time we started my wanting to buy from him including half a dozen e-mails claiming that shrimp were sent that never existed I would assume.

Craig


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

When do I get my refund of $580???? Ryan.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

Ages old successful business attitude as follows...

The customer is always right!

Biting my tongue, Bill


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

I can only share The Causes two experiences with Ryan. We ordered snails twice from Ryan and both times have been quite successful. We did lose one specie group but Ryan offered to re ship and I did tell him to wait until I placed another order later. I hope everything works out for everyone who has ordered form him.
wilma


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

Here we go. I enjoy debating and such so I'll never buckle or fold. For those select people out there who like to constantly dredge up and begin more bashing (you know who you are) I promise I will not go away. Keep doing it, I dont mind. I have been honest and admitted my mistakes. Let me give you a run down per person.

*Craigthor *= You and I have communicated well lately. You understand that I am refunding you and we exchanged emails a day or two ago. Please at least give me the credit of letting others know that we are talking and are working to a conclusion. I am not dodging anyone here. You know that. Of course this experience you've had has been awful and for that I apologize. My fault, plain and simple...

*Aley1511 *= We have resolved this and you received your refund. No hard feelings. We both know that.

*Chaznsc *= You and I spoke a couple hours ago and I am resending the order once again. Regardless of the losses in your tank I am more concerned with you enjoying the new shrimp, alive. Majority arrived alive but somehow they died within 2 days in your tank. The vast majority of the other people I have sent to within the past 2 weeks have not lost any. I quarantined for over 2 weeks, maybe 3 weeks for your shrimp. Now it will be 4 weeks so I am very confident that you will be getting the healthiest shrimp possible.

*screename *= We have also spoken and we both know it will be resolved shortly. I am not dodging you and you know this. Please give me the credit of at least that I am communicating with you. It sounds as if I have taken your money and refuse to communicate with you, thus making me look like a thief which I am not.

*Invertedclack* = You and I both know that this issue is resolved. You paid around $200 and I sent you Cardinal Shrimp, Blue Tigers, and others. It was a while ago so I dont know exactly. Quite frankly, the way you spoke to me makes me have no desire to even send you more even after the fact that I sent you much more moneys worth than you even paid for. You attempted to "muscle" me into giving you more but that doesnt work with me. Maybe you speak to people in your profession that way but I suggest not doing it in your personal life. The harrassing emails that you sent me prompted me to file a bar complain against you. I have all of the emails you sent to me, taunting me for the posts you made bashing me, sending emails back to back, etc. You will not get anything else from me so you can keep posting that you are owed something but you and I both know we are settled.

*southerndesert *= I purposely saved this one for last. Bill you and I know that our situation was resolved months ago. You received plenty of Cardinal Shrimp and you stated you were happy and that it was all behind us. Then about a week or two after we "resolved" the group buy you came out of the woodwork and began the bashing. Coincidentally you opened a store "arizonainverts" a week after the bashing again. If you were happy with our deal getting resolved then why must you constantly get involved again? Its your right to, but at least let people know that we were done with. I wish you the best with your website/store.

I appreciate some of you posting positive experiences with me. I have had hundreds of customers and with this whole Sulawesi thing all hell broke loose. I take full responsibility. I am still trying to clean things up, slowly but surely. Soon enough this to shall pass.


----------



## KajukiKing (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

what about me. My parents are getting mad so can you please hurry up. Atleast respond to ur messages


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

Ryan,

Sounds like you are doing what you can to make things right...kudos to you for that but,I think you need to re-read ombcats post. I don't feel she was implying anything but positive.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*



Roy Deki said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Sounds like you are doing what you can to make things right...kudos to you for that but,I think you need to re-read ombcats post. I don't feel she was implying anything but positive.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Agreed.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*



Roy Deki said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Sounds like you are doing what you can to make things right...kudos to you for that but,I think you need to re-read ombcats post. I don't feel she was implying anything but positive.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


oops, meant "screename"


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*



KajukiKing said:


> what about me. My parents are getting mad so can you please hurry up. Atleast respond to ur messages


Oops... $150. Yea spoke to your father will send.


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

I dont think Im bashing you in any way. I never said anything negative. I told you that I understand your situation. I know you are trying to take care of your problems. That being said, I am still out $400. I simply stated that its been 71 days and I have not received anything. Is that not true?


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*

Some day I hope you will truly come clean and start telling people the real truth. Your description of our transaction, compared to what really happened is insulting. But that is no suprise as our entire transaction was insulting.

You say in your reply here "I take full responsibility", yet I am left wondering for what.

I too realize that our transaction is done, but certainly not because it was resolved. I know now that you do not have the intergrity to live up to the promises you made (and that the emails show).

With regards to the others here who have requested refunds, those requests could have been honored and completed in the time it took you to write your reply. Yet, apparentaly they were not. And what about all of the others that are out there that didn't see this post within the last 24 hours? Why have their requests for refunds not been honored? I really hope it is not for the same reason you did not honor my refund request, as you stated you did not have the money. People should not be required to file paypal or credit card claims as a way of forcing you to provide refunds or product.

If you really were going to take full responsibility, I believe you would have done so with your actions and not just your words.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*



> southerndesert = I purposely saved this one for last. Bill you and I know that our situation was resolved months ago. You received plenty of Cardinal Shrimp and you stated you were happy and that it was all behind us. Then about a week or two after we "resolved" the group buy you came out of the woodwork and began the bashing. Coincidentally you opened a store "arizonainverts" a week after the bashing again. If you were happy with our deal getting resolved then why must you constantly get involved again? Its your right to, but at least let people know that we were done with. I wish you the best with your website/store.[/qoote]
> 
> Hello Ryan,
> 
> ...


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*

Well put Bill. I feel the same as well.

Being ridiculed and told I am muscling someone when they first intentionally short my order, then make me pick a species I did not want in the first place because they have no money to refund, and then finally ship sulwasi shrimp (which require temps above 80) to me in Oregon in March without a heatpack and then somehow say it is my fault is just plain wrong. His only response was that he had 'run out' of heat packs. The emails detail all of these things, but it just doesnt seem to matter anymore. It is even a fight with the administration here to be able to help fellow members feel comfortable coming forward to request and receive their refunds.

Hopefully this thread will allow a place where members can come and voice their concerns and provide a record of the promises made and promises kept moving forward.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*

*southerndesert* = In the first shipment I sent I messed up and cooked the shrimp on the heatpack. I dont remember if other shrimp of yours made it alive. I sent you over 25 Cardinal Shrimp in the 2nd shipment I sent you. Never once did you tell me that they all ended up dying in your tank after you received them. They all arrived alive and you said that you were happy. Ever since then I never heard a word about them all dying. You never told me anything like that and this is the first time I am hearing it. Now apparently I "swindled" you out of 1K, which is definitely not what you told me before. After I sent you all of those Cardinal I asked if we were ok and you said yes. Before I even sent you the Cardinal Shrimp I specifically asked you what would make you happy and you told me exactly the amount of cardinals, which I sent. This is exactly what I am talking about. You tell me everything is ok and then I read otherwise from you.

*invertedclack* = I have explained my side of the deal. You have been very vague explaining your side. The reality though is that you do not even care about the details of the transaction. You are more concerned with causing trouble at this point. You are an instigator and are out to cause harm, I accept that. I am sure you are used to having vendettas against people and probably dont mind causing trouble. I have worked in several law firms as a paralegal and know your kind. You are the typical attorney who is incapable of working with others except for apparently one other attorney. Calling yourself Managing Partner in a two attorney firm is pretty cute and good for business cards that you hand out to women. You fit the profile of a typical guy who is too cocky and arrogant for his own good. Thinks he is smarter than the world and doesnt realize that his own arrogance will be his demise. If you were so successful and so busy you with your own practice then you definitely would not have this much time to putz around in the forums. You seem miserable enough that this has developed into a hobby of yours, to harass and instigate for the sheer fun of it. So keep meddling in the shadows trying to get me banned from forums and annoying forum moderators and administrators to ban me. Eventually I will clear things up and you will have to find another person to target. For now you should be spending your time finding new clients and getting a website for your "firm".


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

I have asked them to merge both threads.....


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*

I have been as open as I can be about our transaction. I have offered our email thread to anyone that wants it and I have offered to answer any and all questions.

I will not even dignify your personal attacks. They only demonstrate the kind of person you are. I am glad that others are finally getting to see that as well.

I will not lie and deny that I desired an APC free of you and the havoc you cause others. The members here deserve better. But what you probably did not know was that I think this website is stuck with you and for that reason, I requested yesterday that my account be deleted. As such, this will be my last post at APC.

I need this like I need a hole in the head. I just feel sorry for those who will make your acquaintence in the future. I have tried my best.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Purchasing at Planetinverts.com*



invertedclack said:


> I have been as open as I can be about our transaction. I have offered our email thread to anyone that wants it and I have offered to answer any and all questions.
> 
> I will not even dignify your personal attacks. They only demonstrate the kind of person you are. I am glad that others are finally getting to see that as well.
> 
> ...


Trying to get someone banned from a forum is as personal as it gets. That is what you have been working hard at trying to accomplish. I am just calling you out and letting people know what type of person you really are.

Like I've said, you should be spending this time on your own business. I'd bet you would be embarrassed if the attorney working with you knew this is what you have been doing. Focus your energy into getting new clients and get a website of some sort up for your firm.

Let me worry about my own business. I will take care of everyone and they know that.

Good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*



> southerndesert = In the first shipment I sent I messed up and cooked the shrimp on the heatpack. I dont remember if other shrimp of yours made it alive. I sent you over 25 Cardinal Shrimp in the 2nd shipment I sent you. Never once did you tell me that they all ended up dying in your tank after you received them. They all arrived alive and you said that you were happy. Ever since then I never heard a word about them all dying. You never told me anything like that and this is the first time I am hearing it. Now apparently I "swindled" you out of 1K, which is definitely not what you told me before. After I sent you all of those Cardinal I asked if we were ok and you said yes. Before I even sent you the Cardinal Shrimp I specifically asked you what would make you happy and you told me exactly the amount of cardinals, which I sent. This is exactly what I am talking about. You tell me everything is ok and then I read otherwise from you.


Um...well...OK Ryan you are right you seem to have forgotten some (allot) of things. As I said it is over for me and your more recent customers should be your main focus. I have accepted my loss and will move on.

Have a great day, Bill


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*



southerndesert said:


> Um...well...OK Ryan you are right you seem to have forgotten some (allot) of things. As I said it is over for me and your more recent customers should be your main focus. I have accepted my loss and will move on.
> 
> Have a great day, Bill


bill,

not once did you ever tell me that the 25+ cardinals that i sent you died. it doesnt make sense to never tell me this and then go around telling people i ripped you off, etc. if you would have told me what happened i could have sent more. this whole time i thought that the cardinals you have been posting about were from me. even you attempted to import these things and you realized how difficult it is, having many die.

if you are going to bash me and herd others into bashing me then please at least give me the credit of mentioning that i was told by you that we were finally cool and had closure. withholding information can distort the truth and make others confused as well. dont be so vague either. if you feel i "missed" something then please come out and "remind" me. youve already said that you are done in the past but once again you emerge with invertedclack to begin another round. you emailed me and said that we should let it go and i agreed.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

I have said in this very thread to let it go and I am not bashing you Ryan.

I am not with anyone and out to get you. I was a guinea pig of sorts while you tried to get the hang of shipping these shrimp and as a result lost all that I was sent sent as did Will. Hey I have freely admitted telling you I was happy after the second round and who wouldn't be after 4 months. After they died I was to say the least a little miffed and out $1049.00, Try telling your wife that!

Ryan I was just unhappy about the 4 month wait
Shrimp that I ordered not there and instead of refund more Cardinals when I wanted the money back. I was simply tired of dealing with you at that point.

Yes they were all dead within several days due to stress in shipping as you learned the hard way is common with these shrimp. It was your gamble though when you pioneered bringing them to the us in bulk.

Yes my order from Indonesia had 3/4 dead within 2 weeks of picking them up, but I have been lucky enough to establish a breeding colony now.

Trust me I can feel your pain and you have endured some serious losses, but the reality is weather someone pisses you off or not in how they handle the situation you gotta try and make good instead of lashing out at folks that have trusted you just because they are mad.

Good luck Ryan, but I would rather leave things as they stand between us and I do not and will not go out of my way to unjustly slam you in anyway, but will relay my experiences if asked.

If there is anymore conversation between us please do it by PM.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

I will respond that Ryan and I have been in contact since March 14th 2008, and request for refund was initiated June 3rd, 2008 and that as soon as partial refund is accounted for I will update but I will hold my stance as of now that I'm still waiting.

Craig


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

In a spirit of openess, the APC staff has allowed this discussion to take place here. It is likely that many of you initiated transactions with Ryan due in part to his advertising here at our site. As such, it seems reasonable to host this discussion.

I agree with Bill's sentiments above. At this point I think many of the people that were affected have been able to air their greivences - tactfully or not. It's pretty clear that Ryan still has quite a bit of cleaning up to do. It's also pretty clear that many of his former customers have been enormously understanding and patient. I don't suspect that all of this will be resolved to everyone's satisfaction for quite some time, if ever.

I'd appreciate it if we could wrap this discussion here at APC in the next day or two. After that, I'll request that the interested parties continue this via PM or off-site.

At this time APC does not endorse PlanetInverts, and Ryan Wood is not a forum sponsor. Please understand that everyone involved will be welcome here as forum members as long as they contribute in a positive way to our community.

I'll also ask those involved to not contact APC Moderators or Administrators about this in the future. We're plenty busy trying to promote the positive aspects of the hobby.


----------



## KajukiKing (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*



chaznsc said:


> Ditto here, but you wont get a refund, I will post my issues with him in a separate thread.


just got my refund thanks ryan.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*



BryceM said:


> It's pretty clear that Ryan still has quite a bit of cleaning up to do. It's also pretty clear that many of his former customers have been enormously understanding and patient. I don't suspect that all of this will be resolved to everyone's satisfaction for quite some time, if ever.


well said... however i do hope that i can resolve all complaints and dissatisfaction to the fullest. i am not naive though, but will try my best.

i miss the days where i was on these forums just to talk about my 10g planted tank and the rotalla walichii i loved to grow in it. but.....such is life. i dug the hole myself. perhaps having my first business be an online aquatic invertebrate business should have required prior experience of some form or at least better preparation.

however, i am learning and am changing the ways things are run. i am seriously contemplating dropping the "sulawesi line" and going back to my original days of captive bred (tiger shrimp, snowball, etc.) not to put all the blame on the sulawesi creatures but they sure opened a pandoras box...


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*



CraigThor said:


> I will respond that Ryan and I have been in contact since May 14th 2008, and request for refund was initiated June 3rd, 2008 and that as soon as partial refund is accounted for I will update but I will hold my stance as of now that I'm still waiting.
> 
> Craig


I will update as well. I have been in regular contact with Ryan since May 11th which is the day payment was sent. A refund was asked for and granted on June 12th. I hope that Ryan can recover from all this but I am also still waiting for a refund. Thanks to the admins and mods for being understanding and patient with this matter.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

Hey Bill, i had to explain an empty row of tanks and 2000+ less in the bank to my wife.... she still rolls her eyes everytime it comes up.

Ryan, i think i have been patient to the nth degree with you, you still owe me for an order over a YEAR old on top of my 2k in sulawesi's. now you claim to have tried to ship two fridays ago but the shipping company wouldnt guarantee overnight on a saturday, well of course not, especially when i tell you in every email to please ship on a monday or tuesday. and when another week goes by with no shipment or even an e-mail, what am i to think? (about the 12th such promise of shipping to date)

i would love to put this whole episode to rest as well. since you are sending some people refunds, why wont you do the same for me? i would be satisfied and consider it closed with no hard feelings on my part.

Mods, i was part of the original buy with Bill (southerndesert) and Will (oblongshrimp), but have kept quiet for the most part. assuming Ryan would do the right thing as a bussinessman (i own my own bussiness and you always must stand by your word, or do your best to remedy the situation), but a year later and the excuses are getting old.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*



dhavoc said:


> Hey Bill, i had to explain an empty row of tanks and 2000+ less in the bank to my wife.... she still rolls her eyes everytime it comes up.
> 
> Ryan, i think i have been patient to the nth degree with you, you still owe me for an order over a YEAR old on top of my 2k in sulawesi's. now you claim to have tried to ship two fridays ago but the shipping company wouldnt guarantee overnight on a saturday, well of course not, especially when i tell you in every email to please ship on a monday or tuesday. and when another week goes by with no shipment or even an e-mail, what am i to think? (about the 12th such promise of shipping to date)
> 
> ...


I hear ya Darrin. I will email you now.


----------



## haihappen (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

Dear friends 
I suppose Stopp with this and give Ryan a chance to prove his knowledge and let him go back to buisness and he has quite a lot to do now. I ordered at planetinverts.com some Shrimps to Switzerland. I payed 0ver 700.- Now 2 months later I still have no shrims. Shall I get angry about him? He had some problems what I can aceppt. He said it takes an other one or two weeks to get the new shipment of shrims to complete the order. It also takes some time to acclimate at his place before send them to my place. So it takes me at least three more weeks till they arrive.
Perhaps they will arrive dead, so shipment is bad. If some will die at my place it is quite " normal" as this sort of shrimp is very special. If acclimating was bad at Ryan`s some of them or all will die in my tank but not imidiately because they have problems with casting of the skin. We also should think about that sulawesi shrims are quite new and we don`t know very much about them.

And that should be the main thing. I think Ryan has learned about shrims quite a lot and still is learning. He is quite good in shrimps, but perhaps now he has to learn something else. Find (back) to do correct buisness and get (back) a honest guy. If he truely manages to send sulewesis to my place and most of them will survive he does his buisness correct. If he sends back money because he can not manage to send them he is on the way to looking for honesty.

I want to thank to Ryan because he learned and teached me and my mind so many things.
How this story will end, is up to Ryan and I will tell you later.

Still hoping sulawesi or money will find the way to my place in Switzerland.

Cheers 
Reto


----------



## louiscoolboy (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

Well Ryan, i have been patiently, and i am still waiting for my shrimp, or my refund. it's been like 5 or 6 months since i sent you the payment.
i've been sending you e-mails, and calling you in hope to get this thing done, but never get a response from you as of lately. 
so i have no choice but to post here.
now, straight to the point Ryan, you either refund my money, or send out the shrimp. so we can end this.
the Sulawesi Shrimp tank that i setup 6 months ago has been empty since then.
so PLEASE RYAN PLEASE get this done


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

Ryan,

It is my turn to chime in. Two weeks ago I decided to take a risk and order from you. I figured what the heck, sometimes people may get a little busy and mess up some orders... but my good faith stabbed me in the back as I am now waiting a refund from you too.

The process started like this: 
I decided I wanted two orders of your harlequins, you said, "Great, I will discount them to $200 for the order and ship them *EXPRESS* overnight air on Monday."

Two weeks later I finally got my shrimp.. but they were shipped priority in the worst packaging I've ever seen. The lid to the box was over 1" too short leaving large holes in it. In the bags all but a few were dead, either bright red and dead for days, or upside down and recently deceased. Oh wait, did I mention I grabbed the box from the USPS worker? The box didn't sit for a minute outside.

So I believe you owe me *$200*. But you haven't answered your phone, and you haven't answered my emails. I am going to start a paypal grievance with you as soon as I submit this.

I just don't get it. Many people on this thread have purchased shrimp from me... and I intend on selling many, many more. On a busy night I had inadvertently switched a bag and as soon as I heard of my mistake I quickly mailed out the correct bags. I responded within minutes of their emails and did my best to make sure they are happy. To my knowledge they are happy and will hopefully order from me again. When I launch my own store it will focus on CUSTOMER SERVICE... in many ways communication is more important than the size, quality, and quantity of the shrimp I sell.

I don't wish bad upon anyone, but I truly wish you would just either fess up and say you're way too busy to handle an online business or that you truly just are incapable of being consistent and fair.

Please refund the orders of everyone who you've done wrong to, and either figure out a system or just get out. We all like your website, it's informative and decently laid out, but you truly are stealing from the people who you won't respond or refund. It's likely you'll be sued if you keep this practice up... which I don't want that to happen to anyone. This is usually a very peaceful and exciting hobby!

So please send me my $200 back and I will consider doing business with you again in the future.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*



CincyCichlids said:


> , "Great, I will discount them to $200 for the order and ship them *EXPRESS* overnight air on Monday."
> 
> Two weeks later I finally got my shrimp.. but they were shipped priority in the worst packaging I've ever seen.


You ordered Express and got Priority? Isn't that totally different pricing?​So surprised so many people have come out to express their situations. Hope Ryan can resolve all of this soon! Good luck with everyone!


----------



## louiscoolboy (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

He finally responded in his planetinverts forum as there were several people looking for him as well. 
anyway, i still haven't heard or received any e-mail from him which he responded that he did in the forum.
this is really frustrating..... what is so hard to send out the shrimp? unless he has ran out of all the Sulawesi Shrimp. this way he shouldn't be taking any money or orders until he gets the stock up again. Or refund the money which only take a second.
Ryan i don't care how busy you are, and what problems that you are dealing with. but if you are intend to do your online shrimp business successfully in the long run, you should stop this kind of behavior, and get it done right.
either ship the order or refund the money, quick and simple. yet the most important, leaving no customers be stuck in the situation like this as well as others in the forum. 
here is the link to that page
http://www.planetinverts.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1170


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

This forum posting should only be posted to from folks involved with this matter. Please try and refrain from posting opinions, etc without having had first hand involvement with Mr Wood.


----------



## RINOITALY (Dec 11, 2006)

*BAD Experience with planetinverts for SULAWESI Shrimps!*

Dear guys read with attention here if you don't want take a swindle!
A day I send a mail to mr.RYAN WOOD(famous for its website www.planetinverts.com)to ask him if is possible buy sulawesi shrimps.
After 2-3 emails I "buy" 15 cardinal shrimps for 100dollars + 120 dollars to shipping box in Italy,where in 2 days he said they will come alive without problems.
Well when comes the day of departure Ryan started have any "poblems", put off the date of shipping.
After several emails finally after almost 10 days he said to send me the box on thursday.I said him more than 5 times(!!!!) that in Italy on saturday FEDEX don't work and so the box will be coming to my home on Monday or Tuesday with serious riskies for shrimps!
He told me that nothing problems for him if the shrimps arrive dead because he refound me or reshipping them.I said another times that is better send them on Monday from U.S.A. but more one time he insisted to send on Thursay,and tell me tis exactly words"relax sir I'm serious" 
At the end on Tuesday the box arrive to my home in this condition:
3 little bags within 5 shrimps for bag, 1 alive for bag and four shrimps dead and "irrecognizable" like a red cherry shrimps!!!Yes, you read well!What strange thing, 1 alive every bag, however 10 snails were........ dead too!!:frusty:
Well no poblems exactly??After about 25 emails "Mr." Ryan told me a lot of lies,saing he never had dead in its bussiness and he reshipping the shrimps if I pay the half of price of shipping.Well after paying other 70 dollars and 20 days of waiting "MR" Ryan every day tell me lie,lie,lie.Now I lose more than 300 dollars,without guilt,as you can look the photos,because i said him a lot of times "don't send thursday please!!!!"
Well at end of all after several emails he send me 12 halequin and not the cardinal excusing with me for the problems......the shrimps had travelling for 8 days(shipped with normal mail!)and after 4 days died......the only words of this Sir was "Sorry friend"....!!!!
Now,if you are more lucky please don't have doubts and buy from this serious person.
Obviously I attend here the reply with his lies naturally......mr.Ryan WOOD.:hungry:
I precise that even if don't speak or write very well english always he said to me to remain quiet.
Probably with american guys he never take this behaviour because the bussiness will finish in 2 days,but i hope never of us lose its money.
Thanks for reading.
P:S: for details [email protected]

RINO


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

I'm going to leave the last post by Chaznsc because it says exactly what I would have said had he not chimed in. We may decide as a group (moderators) to remove this entire issue from public view, but for now, *don't post here unless you have direct experience with Ryan Wood*. Period!


----------



## unchin (May 8, 2005)

*Re: Do not buy from Ryan Wood*

I have received something from Ryan this week, but they were the wrong shrimps. He seem like a nice guy. Honestly, I think he probably just has way too many orders for him to handle right now.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

OK people. It's time to wrap this up. At this point the extent of Planet Inverts' customer service problems can easily be seen. As far as I can tell, the useful purposes of this discussion have been fulfilled.

From this point forward, I must request that the parties involved continue the discussion in private. I implore both the seller and the buyers to work toward resolution by keeping lines of communication open.

I will formally request that members refrain from further posts about this here at APC. Since the beginning, this matter has been a distraction to the majority of our members and has shifted focus away from the positive aspects of the forum. As such, it is time for this to end.

In the future, I encourage individuals to carefully evaluate the policies and reputations of on-line vendors, especially when making purchases in excess of a few dollars. Failure to do so is a recipe for disaster. While I sympathize with those who have lost money, please understand that it is not APC's role to act as a mediator in disputes.

If someone feels a compelling need to bring another detail to the attention of our forum members, please contact me directly via PM. Unless there is a sufficiently important reason to act, please expect your comments to be deleted without response.

Please understand that for the APC staff, there is no "right" way to handle this. We've tried to act in a manner that would allow for the best common good.

THE END!


----------

